# Fly Fishing Film Tour in Destin May 11



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

Hey, if you are in the area of the panhandle of Florida, we are hosting the Fly Fishing Film Tour https://flyfilmtour.com at our church, Shoreline Church on Friday May 11. Proceeds will go to benefit Choctawhatchee Basin Alliance. Tickets in advance $15. At the door, $20. Free Beer from The Brig and food from the Flying Pig cafe. Raffles and give aways. Doors open at 6. Movie starts at 7. Tickets will be available soon. I hope to see you there.
Shoreline Church (The Old Nightown) 140 Palmetto St., Destin, FL 

https://flyfilmtour.com



https://flyfilmtour.com/


----------

